# Anyone Board At Loveland Ski Area?



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

I've purchased two 4-packs for Loveland and was planning on making a trip down on the 27th of this month (I've never snowboarded at Loveland). My brother is trying to convince me that we need to wait until the second or third week of December, due to the number of trails/lifts that are still closed. 

Can a regular boarder of the Loveland area give me a better feel for when we should start heading up to Loveland? 

About Us: We prefer blue and blue blacks. Occassionally, we hit up some blacks but not too heavily. We enjoy tarrain parks but again on the easier variety. Our concern is just getting up there and only having a handful of runs to hit and missing out on what the mountain has to offer. 

Thanks in advance for your comments, 

Gavin


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's up to you, but your bro is right. At the moment at least. Terrain is still limited. A big storm or two can roll through by that Thanksgiving weekend. I've seen as much as 60" fall over that four day weekend in the past. Several 30" weekends in the last 10 years. So I'd just watch the skies. If it doesn't dump, you may re think going. If they get hammered, I'd say go for it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. I'm in Texas so don't have quite as much luxury to pick up and go whenever I want. So because of that I guess I'll probably push back my trip to the second week of December. I'm just chomping at the bit to get out there. Anything else I should know about Loveland?

Is it colder than most? (I've heard it's really windy)
Best places to stay?
Best places to eat/drink?

Again, thanks for all the comments and feedback.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

At the moment, Loveland has 5 runs open - 7 if you take a lesson since Loveland Valley is only open to racers or those in ski school. I would imagine that they'll open the Valley to everyone starting the week of Thanksgiving.

When I was there yesterday, it looked to me like they were pretty much set to open up lift 2 and maybe 3 more runs off that lift (Fire Cut, Drifter & South Turtle Creek). Also looked like they may open up Blackjack off the 6 lift too.

The black and double black runs won't open till they get a lot more snow.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It'll be much better in December almost certainly. To be honest if you could wait until mid Janaury you'd have much better conditions. Most of the mountain would be open by then etc. 

As far as places to stay. Summit County is the closest. Silverthorne/Dillon and surrounding spots. For cheaper lodging, Georgetown or Idaho Springs. I would go with Idaho Springs over Georgetown as they have better bars and places to eat there.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

I think Loveland is about one of the coldest resorts I have been to, Basin a close second at certain times. Last season I had to lay down and set an edge at the top of Zuma bowl (ABasin, for OP)to keep from getting blown down the other side. They shut down the bowl shortly thereafter.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

fateshand said:


> Is it colder than most? (I've heard it's really windy)
> Best places to stay?
> Best places to eat/drink?
> 
> Again, thanks for all the comments and feedback.


Loveland can be quite windy, but there aren't many days that are like that there...And even if it's crazy windy, you can always go the Valley and you'll get out of the wind.

Places to stay - If you want to be really close to Loveland, you'll have to stay either in Georgetown or Silverthorn. If you don't mind driving 30 min or so, you could stay in Idaho Springs - which may be the cheapest option.

Eat/Drink - if you're in Idaho Springs, you should check out Beau Jo's Pizza. If you are in Silverthorn, check out the Sunshine Cafe. They've got a killer breakfast!


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> Eat/Drink - if you're in Idaho Springs, you should check out *Beau Jo's Pizza*. If you are in Silverthorn, check out the Sunshine Cafe. They've got a killer breakfast!


I know everyone loves the shit outta that place, but I just cannot stand by a restaurant that makes me drink out of mason jars. :dunno:


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

I have yet to eat at Beau Jo's. I've stopped off plenty at Tommyknocker's though!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

AWNOW said:


> I know everyone loves the shit outta that place, but I just cannot stand by a restaurant that makes me drink out of mason jars. :dunno:


Cant you bring your own mason jar there? :laugh: If so I might have to take some shine to sip on next time i am driving by


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

tomtom88 said:


> I have yet to eat at Beau Jo's. I've stopped off plenty at Tommyknocker's though!


I've never been there before. It's in Idaho Spgs - right?


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Yea, I actually just park in the Beau Jo's parking lot, and walk to it. Their Maple Nut Brown Ale is fantastic.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, Tommyknocker's is in Idaho Springs. Good beer and good food there. I stop there and eat more than any other place in Idaho Springs. If it gets busy the service can suck though. The waiters there just don't seem to understand how to do their jobs very well. The Buffalo is a good alternative on busy days like that. Tommyknocker's is at the West side of Main street just a few blocks from Beau Jo's.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Buffalo Bar in IS is awesome too!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

Ah man... this sucks. I wanna to be on the mountain NOW. But based on all your comments, I guess I'll have to wait until at least the middle of December. Idaho Springs sounds like the likely spot to stay over. I've been there before and had a good time. The pizza was pretty good at Jo's.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Loveland just opened up Lift 2 this morning (they have lift 1, 2, and 6 running currently). They've got 7 runs open now (9 if you're in ski school). I will bet that they'll open up the Valley sometime next weekend for the Thanksgiving crowd. And it's snowing there right now, so I'd bet they'll have even more stuff open by next weekend on top of the 2 runs for the Valley.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

sounds like summit county might get dumped by a bit of snow again this weekend... one can only hope!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, the storm has gone from looking like not much to a pretty good dumping. I am hoping to get out on Bert on Sunday to check it out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

... WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM THIS EVENING THROUGH SUNDAY AFTERNOON...

A WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM THIS EVENING THROUGH SUNDAY AFTERNOON.

SNOW WILL DEVELOP ACROSS THE AREA THIS AFTERNOON AND POSSIBLY BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES TONIGHT THROUGH SUNDAY AFTERNOON. NEW SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 8 TO 16 INCHES WILL BE POSSIBLE.


Maybe if a few more of these guys come rolling through I can get what I'm looking for and have enough runs open for the weekend after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

AWNOW said:


> I think Loveland is about one of the coldest resorts I have been to, Basin a close second at certain times. Last season I had to lay down and set an edge at the top of Zuma bowl (ABasin, for OP)to keep from getting blown down the other side. They shut down the bowl shortly thereafter.


We like our wind at Loveland, it's the mountains own form of population control. It keeps all the Audis and Hummers away 

We got about 7 inches in Idaho Springs last night too. Should be a nice day to go up if anyone is.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

anyone else got stuck in that stupid fawking traffic last night?? took 6 hours (no typo, SIX FREAKING HOURS) to get from Dillon to Denver!! hell, it literally looked like a parking lot. people had to turn their cars off to conserve gas! kids were having snowball fights just running around, it was ridiculous!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

That sounds about normal for east bound traffic on a saturday when it's snowing....maybe not always six hours but you can pretty much count on it taking over twice as long.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Early late season storms will do that to you more often than mid January storms. They just produce more ice. I saw the traffic on the news and it looked awful. I was figuring there had to be some wrecks. I had a buddy spend about four hours in it.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I was at Loveland yesterday, but left at 1pm when it seemed that everyone and their mom finally made it up from Denver. Took me about an hour and 1/2 to get home...Traffic wasn't that bad when I was on the road and there were only a few places where the roads weren't plowed all the way.

Conditions were quite nice @ Loveland. I didn't make it there early enough to get in any pow turns, but it was still a great day. Cause of the snow, there were some spots where you could get some HUGE air on Poulette.

And once again, the ski patrol @ Loveland reminded me why I love that hill. People were poaching some runs and instead of pulling their passes/tickets, the ski patrol just talked to em. I do, however, wish they'd open up the Valley so all the noobs would go there instead of standing ontop of all the good hits.


----------

